# PCAGA Web Broadcast



## Michael (Jun 9, 2011)

I was unaware until just recently that the PCA General Assembly is being broadcast live over the web by byFaith Magazine. I thought I'd post a link in case others would be interested.

PCA General Assembly


----------

